# AMS Switches



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, it's been several months now and I was just wondering if anyone had heard anything about the AMS switches?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I, for one, have never had a problem with an AMS switch.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Never had a problem with one because I've never seen one--do they exist yet?


----------

